# UPDATE ON "WAPO" THE BLUE TEGU!



## KSTAR (Aug 25, 2013)

Well Wapo has been doing great so far...and the family named him "Wapo" cause that means Tough Guy in Spanish and that's what he is...he runs around pushing and nipping at random stuff lol...well he will be a month old the 28th....he's shed just once so far and already is on the way to another shed and has been doing great he/she is active and eating and just been trying to work on helping the little one settle down...it's still a bit jumpy...well here's some before and after pics....
The day I got him/her About 2 weeks ago...













And These Pics Were Taken Yesterday....


----------



## Aardbark (Aug 25, 2013)

So cute


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Aug 25, 2013)

How did yours do outside? I'm nervous to take mine out line that. 

Matt


1.1 Blue tegus
1.0 Chow Chow
1.0 Shiloh Shepherd


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you @Aardbark And @Matthew Krzemienski He Was Very jumpy at first but you have to make sure you do everything possible to keep them feeling safe and comfortable cause there's people,noise,cars,air,the breeze, the sun and all these new things and elements they're being exposed to and if that little monster gets loose and you don't catch it : ( it's over but Wapo did great he didn't try to run off and he was jumpy but calmed down


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 26, 2013)

Lookjng great

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 26, 2013)

Awesome Tegu! 

I haven't taken my guy outside yet, mostly because he doesn't do too well with louder noises inside the house, never mind outside. But when I do, I plan on using a play pen sort of deal to keep him contained. They are a lot quicker than us, so I wouldn't advise taking a chance and bringing one outside that isn't in a contained area or on a leash.

Though, Wapo does appear to be well behaved on his own. But every gu is different, so because he may sit still outside, doesn't mean yours will!


----------



## Josh (Aug 27, 2013)

Excellent photos! I'd love to see some of those uploaded to our media gallery and submitted to our tegu photo contests!


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 28, 2013)

Practice makes perfect @Skeetzy And I would love to submit photos @Josh


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 29, 2013)

_Ditto on containment and or restraints when taking them outside. Especially at that age and size when they're more skittish and likely to run than stand their ground. Better safe than sorry, not doing so is just asking for something to happen and it won't take much. _


----------



## jtrux (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks great, his colors are really coming out.


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you! And yes they are and he's In. She's right now as we speak again! Ill post pics when he's done @jtrux


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 30, 2013)

@Bubblz Calhoun @Skeetzy Yes I know that it's a bad idea to bring him out while he's still a bit skittish but shockingly he was WAAAYYYY more calm outside then inside as I had him out...no puffing up and opening his mouth and no tail whipping at all! He's great outside his cage but MAN DOES HE GET FUSSY INSIDE!


----------



## dx2killa (Aug 30, 2013)

I would def be cautious about taking younger gu's outside. I lost mine this way. She was very calm tame and predictable since I got her but i had her on my shoulder one day letting my dog outside and she had a sudden burst of speed and jumped off and got away from me. Haven't had luck with traps so purchased a new one from Ty which I received today. Dont plan to bring new one anywhere near a door or escape path until hes big enough for a harness.


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 30, 2013)

@dx2killa wow that sucks sorry to hear..but I don't leave him out of my hands...ill handle him from hand to hand I wouldn't dare leave him on my shoulder they're too fast for that much rope at this young...I watch what I do while I have him/her out


----------



## dx2killa (Aug 31, 2013)

@KSTAR Yea mine was very calm, and i handled her hand to hand , and when i walked around my house she would climb up my arm and go on my shoulder and just chill. But yea new one is geting handle in my room only for awhile lol..


----------



## KSTAR (Sep 6, 2013)

SOME NEW PICS OF WAPO TAKEN TODAY IN THE PARK! ENJOY!


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Sep 6, 2013)

How big is it now?


1.1 Blue tegus
1.0 Chow Chow
1.0 Shiloh Shepherd


----------



## KSTAR (Sep 7, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski he's About a foot or so now and is filling in really nice as far and how about your two?


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Sep 7, 2013)

The male is 58 grams and the female is 31 grams as of yesterday. 


1.1 Blue tegus
1.0 Chow Chow
1.0 Shiloh Shepherd


----------



## KSTAR (Sep 20, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski @dx2killa @jtrux @Skeetzy Just weighted And measured Wapo This morning on a empty stomach and he's weighting in at 85grams and 17inches long......


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice! Dex weighed 92 grams yesterday and Roz weighed 54.


----------



## KSTAR (Sep 20, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski NICE! They look great!


----------



## KSTAR (Sep 24, 2013)

Wapo Just Shed Yesterday AND IS SHOWING BLUE SPOTS!!! It's so hard to catch in the picture cause of the colors he's starting to show and the color of the powder blue spots but in the first pic you can see the spots right Above his bands and the other pics are just regular update pics of him....ENJOY! : )


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 25, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## RickyNo (Sep 25, 2013)

Love the photos and the name!


----------



## KSTAR (Sep 25, 2013)

@Skeetzy @RickyNo Thanks guys!


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 26, 2013)

how big is he now?


----------



## KSTAR (Sep 27, 2013)

@Jeremyxb12 About 20 inches and over 100 grams and in shed again!!


----------



## KSTAR (Sep 27, 2013)

HERES SOME PICS I TOOK ABOUT A HOUR AGO WHEN I TOOK WAPO TO THE PARK TO WALK AROUND AND GET SOME NATURAL SUNLIGHT! ENJOY!


----------



## KSTAR (Sep 27, 2013)

Some pics from today up above ^^^ @dx2killa @Matthew Krzemienski @Jeremyxb12 @Skeetzy @RickyNo @jtrux


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 27, 2013)

Amazing and look at the blue spots

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice. It looks like his blue is really starting to come in. I'd still be nervous taking him outside though. You're brave. 


1.1 Blue tegus
1.0 Chow Chow
1.0 Shiloh Shepherd


----------



## dx2killa (Sep 27, 2013)

@KSTAR he looks awesome! I haven't taken mine outside yet even with leash on. Getting mine used to the other parts of the house first and the other animals. I need to get a camera my phone camera sucks !


----------



## KSTAR (Sep 28, 2013)

@chitodadon Thanks Bruh!


----------



## KSTAR (Sep 28, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski He Actually did great this time around I let him walk around and everything and he was just really chill and stood on the rock for a while actually just soaking up the sun....but I still keep a close eye...


----------



## KSTAR (Sep 28, 2013)

@dx2killa Thanks! And yea man get a camera lol


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey there! Did you get yours from Ty Park, I believe I have his brother Sammy  He was also hatched on July 28th. Love to be able to track some of his siblings and see how they are doing. Here is Sammy a couple weeks ago. He weighed in at 177.1 grams today


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Oct 10, 2013)

Dex is a July 28th hatchling male from Ty. Weighed in at 164g today. His gf Roz is smaller but from his 3rd clutch. Finally got them both off live foods. 

Matt


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Oct 10, 2013)

So cute! What have you been feeding them? I have been feeding dubias, superworms, ground chicken, scrambled eggs, gizzards. But he seems to like the dubia and supers best.


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mine would never take the dubia roaches. They both were obsessed with crickets for the longest time but now they are less interested. They love fuzzies a couple times per week and also get atlantic salmon, beef liver, turkey, and scrambled eggs. They also like grapes and recently mangos. No veggies yet. We are going to order some meat from hare-today next to add some variety and ground whole-prey.


----------



## dx2killa (Oct 11, 2013)

Kstar's thread has become the share your blue tegu thread haha here you go then! Here's Onix now. Hes from Ty's third clutch I believe and hes over 135g as of yesterday. Starting to feed him on my bed on a secondary basking spot he can relax on while out. He ate 3 big pieces of chicken liver, 2 peices of ground turkey and 3 superworms before this picture so he was relaxing with a full belly!


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Oct 11, 2013)

I was just looking at that website and think it is a great deal. I will have to order from there too!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 12, 2013)

Such a wonderful thread makes me excited what my new little one will look like in a few mos as well. This is my Blue baby He is a mos and 1 day old. his name is Tyr


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Oct 14, 2013)

Tyr is so cute!


----------



## Blue Maveric (Oct 18, 2013)

Any new pictures of Wapo?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 19, 2013)

Lauraj10551 said:


> Tyr is so cute!


Thank you


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 20, 2013)

They look great! @Matthew Krzemienski And congrats on your baby and Sammy looks great @Lauraj10551 ....ill post some of Wapo now


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's Some Pics Of Wapo I Just Took To Share With Our Blue Tegu Family : )


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 20, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski @Lauraj10551 @Blue Maveric @dax2killa @Skeetzy @RickyNo @Jeremyxb12


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 20, 2013)

@dx2killa @chitodadon


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Oct 20, 2013)

Looking good. How heavy is he now? I posted a couple under my gu's forum.


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 20, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski i saw them they look great and i havent weighted him lately i will tommorow


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Oct 21, 2013)

Weighed Sammy tonight. He is 220 grams. Growing like a weed


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 21, 2013)

@Lauraj10551 @Matthew Krzemienski @dx2killa @Blue Maveric @Skeetzy @jtrux @RickyNo @Jeremyxb12 @sarefina ILL BE MORE THEN HAPPY TO SHARE MY THREAD WITH YOU ALL! I been dying to lead a little blue tegu movement! : ) it seems like this section of the forum was a bit slow until we all bought ourselves these Awesome little guys To make part of out families and started posting them up here and also meeting Eachother which I also enjoy! I'll soon hopefully have a trio of Blue Tegus (Fingers crossed) so I'll keep you all posted...Were Now "The Blue Tegu Family" : ) And this was Wapo Earlier On today....


----------



## RickyNo (Oct 21, 2013)

Why do you keep tagging everyone...


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Oct 21, 2013)

You can keep tagging me. I like being alerted to all of the new pics. Here's two from today of Roz and Dex


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 21, 2013)

You can tag me as well I love all the Blues that has sprung up


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 21, 2013)

Can wait for Tyr to get Wapo size


----------



## dx2killa (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone else's blues still a bit shy? My onix is much better but he still has his run away moments while roaming my room and when you make loud noise or approach him to fast he tenses up. I've been taking him out an hour a day and doing water trick every week. He used to huff and puff real bad but now he doesn't and usually just lets me pick him up but likes to squirm. Hopefully with me spending more time and taking him out for feeding everyday he will eventually get relaxed. Here he is 200g as of today


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Oct 22, 2013)

I wouldn't say mine are shy anymore. They certainly aren't confident yet but they do t run away. They never hissed or puffed in the first place though so, to each their own. 

I also started a new thread under the blue tegu section so we can put our posts under a correctly named topic. It's called July 2013 Blues so we can share all out updated pics/weights/etc there. 

Matt


----------



## dx2killa (Oct 22, 2013)

Yea he doesnt hiss anymore but he does tense up. Random times when he is roaming around on the floor and say i get up from my bed or go to get on my computer he will actually bolt a short distance away lol..


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 22, 2013)

I tag everyone so that way we see what Each one of us is posting or talking about due to the fact that we all have the same type of tegu and same age range and were all keeping tabs on they're progression... If you do not wish to be tagged and included that's fine I will not tag you in any updates @RickyNo


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 22, 2013)

@dx2killa @Matthew Krzemienski Wapo Just gets crazy when I go to take him out I HAVE NO IDEA WHY LOL...other then that he's awesome no hissing or anything like that! Just when he's in his cage he goes nuts when I reach in to take him out


----------



## dx2killa (Oct 23, 2013)

@KSTAR Yea mine was like the for a bit but he def not like that anymore. He still tenses up when i go to grab him but doesn't really run away just kinda moves a little. I'm trying a a method of luring him out onto my hand with food hopefully that will help.


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 23, 2013)

They're still young so maybe they're gonna grow out of it and they'll be good to go! @dx2killa


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 26, 2013)

Fresh Shed For Wapo This Morning.. : )


----------



## dx2killa (Oct 28, 2013)

The whites are really starting to show on Wapo. Looks awesome! Onix is in shed as we speak. He finally shed most of his tail this time with some olive oil help.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 28, 2013)

Very nice. They look great!


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 29, 2013)

THANK YOU @laurarfl


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks! And yes onix should be bursting in white any second now! Post pics when he sheds! Well be waiting hahaha @dx2killa


----------



## ferociouscorpion (Nov 4, 2013)

Since everyone is showing their blues. Here is Iris from Ty.


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 4, 2013)

@ferociouscorpion VERY NICE! I'm happy to see some more blues being posted up! How old is yours and when did you get him/her?


----------



## ferociouscorpion (Nov 4, 2013)

I think it was from Ty's last blue clutch. I got my tegu in late August so I believe its about 2 and a half months old. Its grown so fast in that amount of time.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 5, 2013)

Looking great guys

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 5, 2013)

tag me all you want! @ferociouscorpion what a beauty you have there! Nice fat belly. I'll have to get some updated pics of Sammy. He seems to want to go into brumation. I had to warm his cage up at night. But he's still growing!


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 5, 2013)

@ferociouscorpion @Lauraj10551 They Look Great! All these blues are looking awesome and growing so fast! I took some pics of Wapo to update everyone!


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 6, 2013)

How much does Wapo weigh now? Sam's being a pain and only wanting supers and dubia. I just bought tons of whole prey. Figures.


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 7, 2013)

@Lauraj10551 Aahhh man that sucks! Lol they can be so picky....And I'm not sure about his exact weight but he's over 280grams


----------



## dx2killa (Nov 7, 2013)

I just got all my whole ground turkey and duck from mypetcarnivore.com as well and onix dug right in. Hes been eating more mice then anything though!


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine also love any of the ground meats. He is probably just going through a phase. I feed a fuzzy and a day-old quail twice per week as well


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, I think Sam wants to hibernate.  He only comes out every 2 days and is barely eating. Crap. I've only had him 3 months and now He wants to sleep


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 10, 2013)

@Lauraj10551 He probably is getting ready for hibernation Just keep a close eye on him and you'll know what's going on with your little one....Wapo is still getting up and eating like a beast! That little dinosaur ain't slowing down for nothing!


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 10, 2013)

wow Wapo is awesome and @Lauraj10551 try to increase the ambient heat in your cage, but if this will be Sams first time I think most people here would advise you to bruhmate him.


----------



## dx2killa (Nov 11, 2013)

My Onix isn't eating as much either but he still comes out when I get home and basks. I have him in a 6ft cage already the one side gets pretty cool at night but I leave his basking bulb which is a red bulb on all the time. He is def still growing though he went from 273g last weekend to 330g yesterday lol!


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 11, 2013)

@dx2killa wow that is some growth haha 60 grams in a week is good


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, today he ate a pinky (my first pinky adventure ever) and about 12 medium dubia. I keep a CHE on all night so his cage doesn't fall below 75. So, he might sleep more, but at least he is still eating. We try a fuzzy in a couple days (shudder) defrosting whole ground rabbit for tomorrow.


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok, here's my updated pictures finally!


----------



## ferociouscorpion (Nov 12, 2013)

Sam looks awesome @Lauraj10551 !

Here is some pictures I took today. Iris has been growing so fast I wish I took more pictures of it when it was small.


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow iris looks awesome ugh I can't wait for my blue


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 12, 2013)

What breeder was iris from? So much white!

Mayt


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yah, tons of white on her. She is absolutely beautiful! @ferociouscorpion when was Iris's hatch date? She looks so big.


----------



## ferociouscorpion (Nov 12, 2013)

I got Iris from Ty Park. I believe the hate date is somewhere in mid-August. Yeah I'm pretty excited that the white is showing more now. Not sure on the weight but its a bit over 2ft now.


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 12, 2013)

@ferociouscorpion I got Sam from Ty too. His hatch date is 7/28/13. Yours is definitely getting lots of white! And she definitely looks huge. What do you feed her? LOL


----------



## dx2killa (Nov 13, 2013)

my onix is in shed right now. Wondering how hes going to turn out since hes grown so much.


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 13, 2013)

So can someone explain to me in as much detail as possible how blues change color from hatchling to adulthood?

Matt


----------



## dx2killa (Nov 13, 2013)

Honestly Matt i think there all different. I've seen some get the white really early and i see some go from the dark hatchling to the tanish color on the head and back then white. Think should just enjoy watching yours grow and change and see how they compare to other blue when they are older


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah the real tegu genetics are just so unknown haha hopefully they get cleaned up soon


----------



## ferociouscorpion (Nov 13, 2013)

@Lauraj10551 I've been feeding ground turkey 3x a week, ground beef 2x, tilapia, chicken gizzards, and beef livers with calcium supplements. I was afraid she wouldn't get the right amount of nutrients because I'm not feeding her whole prey (don't like rodents), but shes been doing great on just that diet.


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 13, 2013)

@Lauraj10551 @bfb345 @dx2killa @ferociouscorpion @Matthew Krzemienski Thank you all for your great comments on Wapo! And I'm happy to see that all of the blues in our blue family are doing great! And I can't wait till you get your blue Aswell @bfb345 and as for tegu genetics YES they're so unknown! Not all blues turn white...some stay dark like how they look as hatchlings but have great features like Nice big bands and Dark burnt noses while others have a nice powder blue tint to them with some white and others have a lot of white! I've had a few blues and between my two brothers and I we've had ALOT OF BLUES LOL...Here's pics I went into my old albums to show you guys...
Here's Wapo As Of Today








Here's A Picture Of My First Blue Tegu I Ever Got "Chomper" 




Here's A Picture Of My 75% blue 25% Red Hybrid Tegu "Haze" Which Was Basically A Blue! She Changed So Much From A Hatchling To Adult! This Was Her As A Baby








And This Was Her As A Subadult When She Was A Yearling 












And This Was Chomper And My Hybrid Haze Together...








This Was My Brother @EG6 Blue Tegu "pancho"




And This Was My Older Brother @BOOSTFEEN Blue Tegu Pair


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 15, 2013)

they are all so awesome.. I want to get another one, but it will have to wait until Ty has some more next year. I think everyone is out for this season


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow all of those are beautiful and that is definetly a lot of blues haha. It should be soon when I get mine hopefully


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 16, 2013)

@Lauraj10551 Yes! I know! They're still so very limited! So awesome to have : )


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 28, 2013)

A few New Pics Of Wapo I Took Today...ENJOY MY BLUE TEGU FAMILY MEMBERS! @Matthew Krzemienski @Lauraj10551 @dx2killa @bfb345 @ferociouscorpion


----------



## ferociouscorpion (Dec 1, 2013)

@KSTAR wow the white on wapo looks so bright.

Here is some new pictures of Iris.

It might be time to start building a new enclosure.


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 3, 2013)

@ferociouscorpion Iris looks great


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 3, 2013)

@ferociouscorpion Iris looks great


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 13, 2013)

@Lauraj10551 @Matthew Krzemienski @AssassinExotics @dx2killa @TegusRawsome80 @sarefina HEY BLUE TEGU FAMILY! I'm happy to see ALL THE BLUES DOING GREAT! And I'm also happy to see that the "Blue Tegu" part of the forum constantly busy when it was asleep before lol....Here's Some Pics I Took Of Wapo earlier this week! Enjoy!


----------



## KSTAR (Jan 1, 2014)

A Few Pics I Took Of Wapo This Morning AND HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL!!


----------



## Penny&Dollar (Jan 9, 2014)

KSTAR said:


> A Few Pics I Took Of Wapo This Morning AND HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL!!


he is looking really good no I know why they named him wapo lolol


----------



## Penny&Dollar (Jan 9, 2014)

Pic's of penny and dollar I really dont and cant explain how this happened I went down stair to get the chicken hear to feed them come back to this


----------



## KSTAR (Jan 11, 2014)

@Penny&Dollar Thank You!


----------



## KSTAR (Jan 19, 2014)

Hope everyone and they're tegus are doing well! Just wanted to post this pic I took yesterday of Wapo to show this heart he/she has on the sides now : ) I think it's pretty cool and unique


----------



## dx2killa (Jan 22, 2014)

Man WaPo is so white! you sure got a winner. Good to see he's doing great. Onix is pretty big same I don't care tude and does what he wants. He set not even close as white a WaPo is already but still love him.


----------



## KSTAR (Jan 23, 2014)

@dx2killa Well Mr.Wapo calmed down a lot he's not a tough guy like that anymore he's grown a bit so I guess he's becoming mature lol...he still act all puffy with ppl he doesn't know and never smelled but other then that he's a great little one


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 2, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## KSTAR (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks bro @chitodadon


----------



## KSTAR (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's A Few Pics Of Wapo Earlier On....


----------



## KSTAR (Feb 11, 2014)

Here's Some more updated pics of Wapo I took earlier on.....ENJOY!


----------



## KSTAR (Apr 9, 2014)

Just wanted to Update Wapos pics ENJOY!! I took these two days ago : )


----------



## Aardbark (Apr 10, 2014)

Waps is looking great!


----------



## glk832 (Apr 10, 2014)

Wapo is looking really good.


----------



## KSTAR (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR THE GREAT COMMENTS!!! It's been a bit slow I'm trying to pick this forum up LOL


----------



## glk832 (Apr 11, 2014)

It really has i left for about a yr or two and it seems nobody post like they use to


----------



## KSTAR (Apr 16, 2014)

@glk832 yea i know I'm pretty sure everyones been busy with life and so have i but i still jump on every day or 2 to see whats going on or to post


----------

